# IMAX Piranha - Wolf in The Water



## Neo

As far as i know there are many people who still didn`t see the movie








So here is another chance.

Here is the Link

You have to have BitTorrent installed in order to download this!


----------



## tweekie

cant get it to work mate. downloaded bittorrent but the link only lets me save a document page but i cant open it.


----------



## Neo

tweekie said:


> cant get it to work mate. downloaded bittorrent but the link only lets me save a document page but i cant open it.
> [snapback]876048[/snapback]​


What about installing bittorrent?


----------



## harrykaa

Neo said:


> You have to have BitTorrent installed in order to download this!
> [snapback]876042[/snapback]​


Hi there NEO,

Isn't it posssible to have the video uploaded without Bittorrent -system.
I don't want to install any so called "free" software. Nothing is free, ýou have to register, give your e-mail, and then start receiving ads... NO thanks.

So, please someone, upload this or good parts of it somewhere.

Regards,


----------



## Neo

harrykaa said:


> Hi there NEO,
> 
> Isn't it posssible to have the video uploaded without Bittorrent -system.
> I don't want to install any so called "free" software. Nothing is free, ýou have to register, give your e-mail, and then start receiving ads... NO thanks.
> 
> So, please someone, upload this or good parts of it somewhere.
> 
> Regards,
> [snapback]876082[/snapback]​


Bullshit








Bittorrent is freeware, and the tracker mentioned doesn`t req registration.


----------



## Sheppard

is this video really good or what?
i hear everyone talking about it and i STILL haven't seen it!!
is there a non-bullshit version that i just download and watch on my media player?
and not have to deal with any of this bit torrent crap that i don't understand?


----------



## Neo

There is nothing to understand.
Download BitTorrent ( http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/bittorr....2.exe?download ) install it. don`t open it after installation.
Then click this link http://owntracker.com/piranha/download.php...ad74f6d361fc7b0

and bittorrent will ask you where to save the video.
very easy.


----------



## Neo

Here is alternate link for those who can`t download from above link

*LINK*


----------



## acidWarp

P.S. The more of us that download, the faster it goes


----------



## Neo

acidWarp said:


> P.S. The more of us that download, the faster it goes :nod:
> [snapback]876206[/snapback]​


Exactly! 2 are already leeching 1 has 99%







another 3%


----------



## Neo

GO GO GO what are you waiting for?
go and leech while we have seeds still
http://peers.tk/download.php/957/IMAX%20-%...20Water.torrent


----------



## flash!

At last............nice one NEO


----------



## flash!

nice one!!!!!!









thanks neo


----------



## WorldBelow07

thanks man!


----------



## Neo




----------



## Roger

Bitcomet is a great Torrent downloader, so a search on google.


----------



## janus

I`ve seen it. It`s a cool movie!


----------



## Neo

forgot to mention :

do not close your bittorrent client after download is complete.
respect people which are currently downloading.

You can watch the movie with client opened.

Thanks


----------



## Gordeez

Neo said:


> forgot to mention :
> 
> do not close your bittorrent client after download is complete.
> respect people which are currently downloading.
> 
> You can watch the movie with client opened.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]876743[/snapback]​











I just started my Download..
Im a leave it running for a looong while, got a 4 hr class in a city that an hr away today
So download away,. Bitches!


----------



## sledhead

how long is this thing going to take me to download it says 17 hours is that right because if it is thats a long ass time.


----------



## Neo

sledhead said:


> how long is this thing going to take me to download it says 17 hours is that right because if it is thats a long ass time.
> [snapback]876781[/snapback]​


It tends to accelerate you know








if your connection is good T1 or better you shall get it pretty fast.
anyway you don`t have much alternatives though.

BitTorrent is by far the fastest/biggest p2p network.


----------



## sledhead

Okay cool I have to go to work tonight for a 12 hour shift anyways I'll let it download and see what it has done by morning


----------



## Judazzz

tweekie said:


> cant get it to work mate. downloaded bittorrent but the link only lets me save a document page but i cant open it.
> [snapback]876048[/snapback]​


Download Shareaza - p2p software that can handle BitTorrent files...


----------



## PacmanXSA

Currently trying to dl it.

Thanks a bunch baby!

Pac


----------



## Roger

I love torrents


----------



## BigChuckP

Sweet!
Thanks Neo!
5 hours left should go quicker than that though


----------



## WorldBelow07

finished! omg this movie was great


----------



## CKY

I got it downloading from kazza







although the transfer rate is about 1 KB/second


----------



## shoe997bed263

im at 0.7% and i have only 12 hrs left cant wait to see it tomorrow


----------



## frankyo

thanks Neo


----------



## frankyo

hey Neo have a question what program do you use to burn movies for some reason I can never shrink my movies all the way down so they can fit in a dvd-r or dvd+r ?
if you have a program hook me up .


----------



## TheGreatHoe

god i love bittorrent  i use azureus, and i'm dling at over 300kbs on my cable connection...vid will be done in 20 min









good post bro!


----------



## Neo

frankyo said:


> hey Neo have a question what program do you use to burn movies for some reason I can never shrink my movies all the way down so they can fit in a dvd-r or dvd+r ?
> if you have a program hook me up .
> [snapback]877246[/snapback]​


The answer is in your question : DVD Shrink


----------



## Eden

Thanks alot dude!







...how long is it?


----------



## Fido

wtf, been running that DL all night, its at 38% still runing 2kb/s


----------



## Sheriff Freak

just get it off of LimeWire


----------



## xplosivelikec4

36 hours... with dsl


----------



## frankyo

hey thanks neo for the advice I'm going to get that I'm all ready finsh downloading the movie so stop complaining and get if you really want to watch it.


----------



## elTwitcho

I got it to work, it's pretty cool. One of you is likely downloading from me right now


----------



## Roger

I don't see how some people are having problems, my download just finished total time spent downling 48 minutes. My Bittorrent client was Bitcomet, which i think everyone should be using. etheir BitComet or BitTorando, below is two link for BitComet
http://www.bitcomet.com/

BTW, im gonna leave this running over night. I'll leave it on every night as long as people wanna download, Now im gonna enjoy the movie and go to sleep.


----------



## Gordeez

Filo said:


> wtf, been running that DL all night, its at 38% still runing 2kb/s
> [snapback]877773[/snapback]​


I downloaded it pretty Decent speed.
Between 16-22kb/s
I left it on overnight and While I was at school.
Some of you guys were getting it at a decent speeD, around 20+ kb/s


----------



## WorldBelow07

ive watched this movie like 4 times in a row i know the words to the movie thats pretty sad


----------



## Roger

Total Upload: 3.21 GB

This a great film, thanks for this.


----------



## Dr Exum

currently downloading...........thanx neo ....how to view once downloaded???

will it play w/ media player?

i had ordered from videomovie house.com and after they took my money and i badgered them 3 wks later ....they tell me out of stock







www.videomoviehouse.com









THANX FOR THE MOVIE


----------



## Cobra

Got it after 4 hours..thanks Neo.


----------



## frankyo

good movie never saw it before till today.


----------



## compton ass steve

i got everything downloaded and i still couldnt get it to work
im trying again now


----------



## Neo

compton ass steve said:


> i got everything downloaded and i still couldnt get it to work
> im trying again now
> [snapback]880434[/snapback]​


What for?

It should work from the first time.

There is a problem with your player may be codecs missing or smth. it is no bittorrent`s fault.


----------



## Stranger

im finaly done with the dl


----------



## 204CORD

i have a dsl and still dl for more than 24hrs and its still 15% complete


----------



## shoe997bed263

great movie thank you very much for putting it up. we should have this in the download section


----------



## Neo

LINK


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Man you guys need to share and leave on your torrent program!! im going 7kb/s!! WTF is that?? Comon now..


----------



## R6JUNKIE

thanks for the bt, fast one I had in awhile download in 40 min on cable.
I'm still seeding untill 100percent guys


----------



## R6JUNKIE

frankyo said:


> hey Neo have a question what program do you use to burn movies for some reason I can never shrink my movies all the way down so they can fit in a dvd-r or dvd+r ?
> if you have a program hook me up .
> [snapback]877246[/snapback]​


dvd shrink 3.2, its freeware doom9 dot org is the only place you need for freeware of this type
is links allowed here?


----------



## DominatorRhom

wtf....ive been "connecting to peers" for the last 10 min. my firewall is turned off, does it go through some unusual port or something?


----------



## DominatorRhom

ive figured it out, but i need to now figure out how to edit the commandline for bit torrent. it says i need to update the bit torrent commandline options....how do i do that?


----------



## Neo

Torrent it still there , so you are welcome to DL.

Link

I reccomend this client BitComet


----------



## psychofish

I downloaded it from limewire along time ago


----------



## Mack

Hrm, what codec is it using? My WMP won't play it.


----------



## Richy84

Hmmm, won't download... torrent screen is up... but just sits at 0.0% kb/s


----------



## k7q

1-2 kb/s...


----------



## fung88

i'll help uploadd !


----------



## k7q

help me again.....its not dling anymore...LOL


----------



## Neo

k7q said:


> help me again.....its not dling anymore...LOL
> [snapback]934560[/snapback]​


Because seeders gone


----------



## mattd46612

I AM SEEDING THIS AND WILL BE FOR A WHILE..... EVERYONE ENJOY! If you need a player please search "vlc media player" on google. If that cant play a file then nothign will.


----------



## Blue

Are you still seeding this by any chance? I am at 18% but haven't gotten more for a few days.

cheers


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1

u guys r stupid! i got it already. well i should hve post up thanks neo


----------



## Blue

RBPIRANHA 1 said:


> u guys r stupid! i got it already. well i should hve post up thanks neo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1002861[/snapback]​


Whatever pal


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1

what i meant was u should be patient enough to wait for it. it's just a 50 minutes movie. not that it could be a 2 hour thing. maybe this can clear up why i said some of u people r stupid.


----------



## jaejae

Can anyone one seed now? I will stay online for the next 9 hours or so!

Thanks


----------



## Susp3nc3

anyone seeding anymore? ive been at 18.7 for a while lol...says 4 days remaining and its been going for 2 days about


----------



## Guest

Mines DLing. I have a fast system, I will leave it on after for people to DL off.

--Dan


----------



## kccatman81

can someone reseed pls!

thanks


----------



## sNApple

RESEED PLEASE !!!!!


----------



## Susp3nc3

is it possible for someone to seed this video again? i tried to get it a while ago but my internet was f'd up...


----------



## clintard_leonard

Can someone please re-seed this movie, been dying to watch it, looks like i missed the seeds!! pLEAse?


----------



## P-Power

Is this a new rip? because the rip I got, is in vcd mpg1 format.. and the audio is gone to sh*t.. audio clips all over the place

what I would hope for someone to do is to rip it from the dvd to divx5 or something.
Or even better, h264!!


----------



## Embowe

Goto Circuit City and buy it there...It comes in a double pack with an anaconda dvd...its only like $7 to get it....


----------



## oojit

But why pay when you can get it for free?


----------



## GoJamieGo

Can anyone please seed???


----------



## clintard_leonard

yeah what he said, PLEASE?


----------



## GoJamieGo

ANYONE???


----------



## CTREDBELLY

i have it and my torrent is open cause im getting juiced. do i have to do anything on my end to seed it?


----------



## clintard_leonard

go up to where he says to download this, and click it, since u have it on your computer it will open another torrent box and it will start seeding, whats your connection up/down?


----------



## CTREDBELLY

i should be seeding now i leave it locked at 40kbs when im using the computer and let it max out around 150kbs when im sleeping which im about to do now so feel free to leach the video form me guys


----------



## GoJamieGo

molto grazi


----------



## CTREDBELLY

GoJamieGo said:


> molto grazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1088254[/snapback]​


are u gettign it cause im not seeign anything on my end of some 1 downloading


----------



## clintard_leonard

i thought you were seeding? im not getting anything but thank you very much for trying, there isnt 2 torrents right? all links are the same torrent?


----------



## CTREDBELLY

try again i got the torrent open like u said clint.


----------



## Xantarc

NOOOOOOOO not again im late someonme hook it up


----------



## pantast1c

hahaha I like it, first time.


----------



## CTREDBELLY

im seeding now it will be on for u guys all night/day while im using the PC i want some bandwith for myself so will only upload at 40kbs when i go to bed i will max it out at 110-150kbs same while i go to work


----------



## clintard_leonard

im not getting anything


----------



## CTREDBELLY

clintard_leonard said:


> im not getting anything
> [snapback]1091120[/snapback]​


i clicked the link like u said to open my torrent to seed it unless i have to do somethign else


----------



## CTREDBELLY

...


----------



## clintard_leonard

im not seeing any attatchments man?


----------



## clintard_leonard

i dont know whats up with it honestly thanks for trying i appreciate it


----------



## CTREDBELLY

i need to get some place that can hold the .torrent file link it here so u guys can seed but i dont knwo of a free webhost that allows u to put any type of file other than videos and images


----------



## GoJamieGo

is anyone still seeding? if not, will someone seed this file?


----------



## bmpower007

Ok guys I have dsl and now its downloadning at 28-31kbs cant wait till its done yahhh.


----------



## bmpower007

Now its at 42kbs and its getting higher.Yes


----------



## faebo_tarzan

Hi , plz seed
three leechers stuck on 18.7%.


----------



## bmpower007

Im stuck at 18.7 also someone please seed this video


----------

